# Anyone about to have IUI ? First scan on 6th April could do with a cycle buddy !



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Lovely Ladies (and guys !)

I am about to go for round 3 of IUI (unassisted and on the NHS). Got my first scan to check the goods are in place on 6th April and if there is anyone out there who wants a cycle buddy if they are having similar I am up for grabs...but be warned... my typing is terrible and so are my jokes !

Love

Jazzy x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Jazzy, and welcome!!

I started downregging yesterday (suppressing natural cycle) and I have my base line scan on 14th April, so we are sorta cycling at same time, I will most prob be basted 2 weeks after 1st scan so looking at the end of April.

I will be on a medicated iui, menopur self injections.

Hoping for 2nd time lucky!!!

Come over to IUI girls part 152 if you like, loads of us at different stages!!


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Bubbles

Well wishing you the very best     and I'll be here if you need me ! Will certainly come over to the IUI Girls too. I go a bit screwey during the 2ww so you girls keep me going ! Will go and check the other posts out on on the IUI girls now !

Jazzy xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jazzy

I start my first injection today (well DH is preparing now) so if all goes well should be basted in about two weeks ?  Like Kizzymouse its also my second IUI.

Are you also on the injections ?

My first scan is on 7th... 

Pri..xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Pri and sorry Kizzy (called you Bubbles ...must be 2ww madness early ! )

Thanks so much for your replies and Pri I'll keep everything corssed for you too....lets have some   news for May !!!!!!

Think that D Day for me might actually fall on a weekend and if it does it will be a DIY job at home    as I am unassisted (no drugs) and NHS and there is only one consultant who works where I go so if he is on his hols or sick or having a bad day then it is a no go ! He is great though and the staff are fab too...not often you hear this but thank god for the NHS ! We are really lucky and get 6 goes of IUI and 1 of IVF free which I think is pretty good judging by what some of the girls say about the cost of treatment !

Anyway lovelies I am off now but will keep thinking loads of positive thoughts for you. Let me know how you are getting on !

Jazzy xxx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls  

I wonder if I can join you, I'm starting my first IUI this month, like you Jazzy it's unassisted, my first scan is on the 11th April.  I'm not sure if I'm excited or scared yet.   It'll be lovely to have someone to cycle with.  Any advice you can give from your previous cycles would be very welcome too, I'm not sure if I'm supposed to carry on as normal or do anything different.

Lots of luck to you all with your tx

Hugs
 
DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi DC

WELCOME !!!!! Of course you can join us, be lovely having you along for the ride and I'll keep everything crossed for your first IUI !!  

You might also want to check out the string that is called March/April Cycle buddies ( a few down on the main IUI menu from this one) as there are plenty of us loopy   ladies to keep you company and give you advice. Depends on how much you know already but if you have any questions fire away and I'll try to answer them...if I can't someone will so you are in the right place !!

I have done one of each for the last two cycles...first time wrapped myself up in cotton wool (well as best you can work allowing etc) after the deed had been done and the second time I just carried on as normal, I exercised etc. The general advice seems to be to try and take it easy but you have got to do what is right for you, see how you feel ! It is a wierd mixture each time I do it of excitment and fear. 

The best advice I have read about the waiting period after (the dreaded 2 Week Wait or 2WW when you have to sit back for the result) is to take a zen like attitude...what is done is done and you must let fate take it's course...but know one thing...the IUI girls will be here for you every step of the way...for the good the bad and the ugly !!

In the meantime stay   and let us know what you need to know.

Love

Jazzy xxxx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Jazzy thanks for the welcome and the advice.  I'm sure I'll have a million questions as things progress, the main thing I'm worried about at the moment is what to do during the 2ww.  Like you said I initially thought I should wrap my self in cotton wool but as it's getting closer my instinct is to carry on as normal (within reason).  I don't know if that's just because we've got a weekend away with friends planned in a few weeks and I don't want cancel and because we're going on holiday a week after that, maybe I just don't want to admit to my self I'll need to take it easy.

I normally go to the gym about 3-4 times a week but I've been going at least 5 times lately (need to get into that bikini  ) I've kind of gotten into a routine and don't know how much exercise I should do after basting.

Also, makes me sound like some kind of alcoholic   and I'm not I promise, but I don't really know what to do about having a drink, should I not have any at all, or just have the occasional glass of wine?

Sorry for all the questions, I'm in one of those down in the dumps moods today and can't stop thinking about things,  I'm normally much more cheery, honest.

Jazzy, good luck with your scan on Thursday, let me know how it goes

Pri and Kizzymouse how are the drugs going?

Love and Hugs   

DC xx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi jazzy,

i am having a scan on the 6th as well (day 12) but I think OV day will fall over the weekend so don't know what will happen with that.

I have a natural cycle last month but am taking Clomid this month and will have Ovitrelle to trigger OV.

Good luck and keep in touch,

Lou x


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Opppss sorry girls posted that last one by accident before I had finished ! 

Anyway what I was going to say to you DC is I think you need to go with the flow on the first one, I got a bit caught up in it and changed my routine and I am not sure that it did my mental state any good so I think I am going to carry on but maybe just scale down.

I am like you and like to exercise ( I run 3-5 miles 2-3 times a week) and drink...and no I don't think that you are an alcoholic ! I get what you say about weekends away etc and sometimes this process can run your life...if I was you I'd try to carry on as normal within reason. i'd maybe scale the exercise down a little and if you want the odd glass of wine have one...remember it is all about you and nobody knows your own body better, just do what your mind and body are telling you to do ! It is also totally cool to have down days, we have all been there !

Just remember we are here for you for the 2WW, however you are feeling ! Let us know when you know about basting etc and if you like I can try and explain what will happen. I don't think it is any worse than a smear test (so didn't need to use that word at almost 10:00 at night !) I'll be thinking of you DC and sending lots of  

Well ladies I'll be back and forth during the week but stay happy and healthy.

Speak soon.

Jazzy xxx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Jazzy, thanks for the advice, that was more or less what I was thinking but it somehow justifies it more when someone else verbalises it. 

I've also heard various things about whether or not to have baths after basting.  I love my baths and the shower is at best pathetic and we don't really want to fork out for a new none at the moment because we're hoping to re-do the bathroom next year, so I keep stressing about it.   I'm a bit confused about the whole thing I thought we were supposed to keep tummies warm?  Any thoughts?

Good luck Jazzy and Lou for your scans tomorrow, let us know how they go.  

Take care.

Much   and hugs  

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

all

DC - I know what you mean about confusing, what to do and not to do  
From what I have read keeping the stomach warm before basting is supposed to be good with
a hot water bottle and after, just under a blanket or something ?  They do say to avoid hot baths but I dont know if that is mainly for guys     Maybe someone will enlighten us 
Im doing Ok with the injections, Poor DH's face when he did the first one   - 'Babe Im really sorry, I dont want to this to you and I love you....but BANG !!      It wasnt as bad as I thought.  3rd one tonight, but DH is at work, so going to get my mum to help

Jazzy - Mine may also fall over the weekend so will have to have lots of   instead.  It would be nice if I could go for the insemination as last time I didnt get a full chance as the only one doctor that can prepare the sperm wasnt available..    

Lou - Maybe you will also have to have lots of  instead if it falls at the weekend

Hope everyone is doing well...and here's lots of    for all



Pri...xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

Just thought I'd bump us back to page 1.

Jazzy & Lou I hope the scans went OK today   

Pri, you made me giggle with the injections story,    you're so brave!!! I'm petrified of needles.  

I can't log on until Monday now, so have a lovely weekend ladies

Hugs and babydust    

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

DC - Its not too bad honestly - I was so scared of injections and DH's biggest fear in life is needles, but we got through !    (Im just so amused by his face expression, it takes away the thought of the needle)     

Jazzy and Lou - How were your scans today - let us know  



Pri..xx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi jazzy
I have actually been basted today this is also my third attempt we could be buddys. good luck and hope to talk to you soon
Love Andie x


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi DD, Lou, Andie and Pri (God I hope I haven't missed anyone !)

Lovely to have you all in the gang ! Andie will keep everything crossed for you loads of    coming your way.

Pri - how did you get on chickpea ? Was all OK, I loved your post it made me laugh with the little people in bed...where did youfind that..I am so rubbish at this whole posting thing ! 

Andie - how is the 2ww did you get basted...if so let us know and we will try and keep you calm !

Lou - how was the scan, any good news ? My goodness I ask a lot of questions !!

DC- stay with us hun, you are in the right place for advice. They do say 'avoid' baths after basting but I think they mean the kind that peels the skin off your legs (I flippin love those..could stay there for hours ! 
I reackon warm ones are OK ! But I am not an expert !  What I would say is that the more stuff you find to worry about the more stressed you will be, I still think that adopting the 'zen' like approach is the best advice ever..let fate, nature of god (if you are religious) take it's course.

You guys are so cool and it is lovely having you around ! My scan went well, two lovely follices one from each side which is a bit unusual for me...Consultant also thinks it will happen on the weekend so DH was secretly pleased ! Anyway lovlies I am off to get dinner and watch Family Man on ITV...I am loving the way everything happens so fast there...hilarious ! But do love a bit of Trevor Eve...who I sadly remember as Shoestring...must be my age !

Lots of love to you all...out tomorrow night but let me know how you are all going   
Jazzyxxx
P.S. If anyone is interested I have got a friend at Red Magazine who is looking to do an article on internet friendships/support groups...check her post out in the message board, under Paitent Perspective and the Media Requests...if you know anyone you think might fit the bill then encourage them to go for it...it is a fab experience !! She can't use me because I have done stuff for her before !


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Evening lovely ladies

Jazzy - Im glad u liked the little pic - If you click 'more' just above where you are posting the pic is in there

Andy - Hope the basting went well and  on your  .  Sending you lots of    

DC and Lou - hope you're both ok and enjoying the beginning of the weekend

Well I had my scan today and I have two lovely follies, one at 15 and one at 17...So now I dont need anymore menopur and will take the trigger (pregnyl ) tomorrow at 8pm and get basted on Monday !!  YIPEEE 
Im so exicted.. and all that worry about the Easter hols, cant believe they were going to make me cancel this cycle because of it...
So I will be joining a couple of you soon on the 2ww finally - BE prepared (Im not the most patient person -Its an aries thing)    

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi ladies - hope I can join you too.  I had my 10 day scan yesterday and everything seems to okay.  Had a leading follicle of 18 and lining was 9 so looks like its normal.  I'm expecting to have my surge tomorrow if all goes well and luckily my hospital can still do the IUI on Sunday.  
This is our first IUI as we had ICSI last year and I wanted to give this a try before we try IVF again.  



Jazzy - Can I ask you if you know whether everyone gets free goes for IUI on the NHS or does it depend on your PCT?  We were told we old had one go of IVF but no one mentioned any other treatments.  We are paying for this but may ask my GP if we are entitled, that would allow us to have more than one go.

Will be taking it easy tomorrow and will go and watch The Dark at the cinema in the evening.  I love horror movies but DH says maybe best to watch this weekend before the IUI just in case I get pg he's afraid that me watching a horror might get my anxiety levels up and hurt the pg.  Bless him!

Hoping all goes well for all of us and we beat the odds. 
Speak soon
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Girls

Happy Saturday !!! Pri...that is just such fantastic news....well be sending you lots of    and will totally be here for you during the 2ww !! You are in the right place we are all   here !

Claudia and a very big welcome to you...of course you can join us...the more the merrier !! ...see what I did there Pri !! Anyway to answer your question your situation looks very similar to mine, we are unexplained in fertility I am 34 and had all the tests and all is OK but DH sample have sometimes been low but are improving (got him taking the vitamins recommended in the book Natural Solutions to Fertility..I'll find out who wrote it for you) and got him wearing loose boxers which he hates  but the samples keep getting better so there has got to be something good about it ! Anyway...back to the point, I have up to now done everything through the NHS and although I have had to wait...probably a year in total everything is free, I live in Surrey and am being treated at East Surrey Hospital (who have been fab to me !) and I get 6 free goes of IUI (they are totally chilled about it and although I got scanned this time but am unlikley to get treatment as surge is looking like today or tomorrow I don't have to count it as one of my goes if I don't want to...how cool is that ??!!) so we get six of them and one IVF free as we met the criteria. I don't know what the criteria was but I think it is generally unexplained infertility and if you are in your 30's !! So I'd say definitely ask about it. I know it does differ from Health authority to Health Authority but he has got to be worth a shot ! 

DC - how are you, are you still with us hun ?

Anyway, lots of love to you all (sorry I haven't mentioned you all be name)...got to go DH is moaning about amount of time I have been one...oh the joys of matrimony...just kidding !

Jazzy xxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the advise Jazzy - i will def. ask my GP.
Anyway, just wanted to update all you iui buddies.  DH and I were hoping I was going to get my surge today - the last couple of months its always been day12 - but no, nothing, nada, zero! Looks like it will be tomorrow which means we go in on Monday. 

I rang the hospital today to tell them and to find out what time we should come in on Monday and there was nobody there even though I was told to ring today- typical!
A nurse finally called me back and we have to go in at 9am. I just wish it was tomorrow - I was looking forward to it and I would have been able to rest afterwards, not to mention the convenience.  DH has just recently started a new job and he's got an important day on Monday so will have to rush off as soon as he's done his business at the hospital - oh well I suppose its like turning over and going to sleep- keeping it real .  No seriously, we wanted him to do his sample at home as we live 20 mins from the hospital but in rush hour it could be an hour so we cant risk it as the sample has to be there within 45mins. He has never had good samples when he's had to do it in the hospital - he gets anxious.   I haven't decided whether to take the day off work or not - my job is office based and easy going.  Do u think it will make a difference or should I stay at home and put my feet up?

Whats happening with everyone else?

Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Claudia - Looks like we are both going in on the same day - I have decided to take time off work, Im also office based and its not too strenuous, but I didnt rest last time and got quite ill with a very bad infection.  I just want to feel like Im doing everything right if that makes sense    Its up to you how you feel, maybe you can at least put your feet up on Monday ?

Jazzy - well done !!   You're too funny !  Where in Surrey are you ?  I work in Redhill which is near East Surrey Hospital  

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying their weekend, Im just waiting for DH to get home from his pub...I didnt go with him today as I had to take the pregnyl at 8pm...



Pri..xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Claudia and Pri ( ladies are you still with us DC and Andie...are you out there ??)

Well ladies you are absolutely not going to believe this (it must be fate !) but guess what...no surge today which means that I am pretty much guaranteed to be tomorrow too !!!! So we are going to be in this thing together...how strange. Got to ring the hospital tomorrow morning to check that the consultant can do it (bet he is going to off having his nails done...it would be just my luck   !!) Don't be down about it not happening today Claudia it means you'll be in great company for the 2ww  (see Pri, you taught me well !)

Pri - I can't believe you work in Redhill what a small world ! I am in Reigate and work in Guildford. Strangely enough I have just had a look at the meetings page for our area and there seems to be nothing ! What do reckon do you think we should see if anyone would be up for it ? It always makes me sad when I go to the hospital as there is a little waiting area where you get scanned and there is usually someone in there looking terrified or awkward. When I went on Wednesday there was a lady who looked grey and was pacing up and down and her husband was there, he told her to sit down and then they just sat there in silence...I wanted to say to her "it will be OK, we are all in the same boat" but it didn't feel right !

Claudia - I know what you mean about DH finding it awkward. Mine tries to calculate our treatment time and then not book meetings in but always hates it when he has to leave early as only his boss knows where he is going and as he works so hard it is really unusual for him to just get up and leave ! Must be horrible for them   !

Luckily my boss is cool and she is pretty relaxed about treatment which helps...bless her she thought I was going to have to go in tomorrow as an in patient when I texted her today and was asking if there was anything she could do ! I was going to write back and say " Yeah make sure I get some Olympic swimmers !" but decided against it   .

Anyway ladies so chuffed that we are going to be in it together. Claudia, we are lucky enough to normally get treated at the end of the day so I'll probably come back and stick my feet up but will go to work the next day..I try really hard to just pretend that nothing has happened and carry on as normal but that usually only lasts for the first week and then I go locco  .

Right lovely ladies here is tomorrow being successful     god knows we probably desrve it to be !! Will be thinking of you...lay back and think of England and all that ! Probably speak to you tomorrow...bring on the 2WW with you guys on board we'll be invincible !

Lots of love

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Got my surge today - so glad.  I had a horrible feeling that I was putting it off by thinking about it too much.  But its still only day 13 which means that my body has just got back to ovulating normally again since m/c. The last 3 months I've been Oing really early so just thought I would this month too.  Hopefully this is a good sign.

So looks like its all go for tomorrow.  I rang the hospital and left a message to tell them we would be in in the morning.  I have to be honest, some of these hospitals do leave you wondering what you are supposed to do w!hen there is nobody there to talk to, but I'm not going to stress myself about that - I could write a book about our bad experiences with these places.

Jazzy, if you haven't had your surge today, are you expecting it tomorrow?  If so, how come you are having your IUI on the same day.  I was told day after surge.  Does it vary from one hospital to another?

I've decide to go to work in the afternoon and forget about it - when I have time on my hands I think too much!  

I know what you mean about the 2nd week of the 2ww. My god, how negative I get and how I worry. 

Lets be positive for tomorrow and LOADS OF LUCK to everyone.
Speak tomorrow night
Claudia


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Morning girls

Yes I'm still with you, just been catching up on your posts since Friday, unfortunately I've only been able to log on at work but we've finally got the computer fixed and getting broadband installed at home this week so I'll be back to logging on every day by the end of the week.

Claudia, good luck with basting today, let us know how it goes.   

Jazzy, did you get your surge today?  Do you get basted on the same day as your surge or the day after?  Good luck with it hun.  

Pri, lots of luck with your basting today, is it this morning?  Wow how weird you all being bated on the same day, I'm keeping everything crossed for all three of you.  

Hi Andie, just "met" you on the Northeasties thread too, I hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you, good luck hun. 

Lou, how did your scan go last week?

It's my day 10 scan tomorrow, I'm not really sure what to expect but I'm sure it'll all become clear.  Wish me luck!!!

Claudia, I'm not sure exactly what the rules are around IUI on the NHS, we had to fight pretty hard to find out because the original clinic we were under didn't believe in it so we had to contact the PCT directly who told us we were entitled and then they helped us find a clinic who would treat us.  I would suggest you either get in touch with the PCT directly and ask what their criteria is or try speaking to your GP.  It's amazing how much these things differ in different areas. 

I've stocked up on pineapple juice and Brazil nuts in anticipation of my impending 2ww, I hope my cycle isn't stupidly long again and I can be basted before Easter.  I know the clinic told us that they're open 7 days so it's OK if I get my surge on a weekend but I'm not sure what they do about Easter, I'll check with them tomorrow.

Anyway ladies, I'm thinking of you all today with your bastings (not in a graphical sense you understand  ), let me know how you all are.

Hugs    

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Amazing - 3 in 1 day !!  Did you get 'done' today Jazzy ?
Claudia - How did it go ?

Mine was ok - a little more painful than yesterday but not that bad - Officialy on the  now
Already had my first glass of fresh pineapple juice - my magic bullet (the magic blender thingy off tv) arrived today - just in time  

Jazzy - It is a small world hey ?  Sounds good if there is a meeting in our area  

DC -   for your scan tomorrow - hope all goes well...they should be able to give you an idea of when you can go in for the basting - Let us know how you get on



Pri...xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

WELLL HELLLOOOO LOVELY LADIES !!

Hope you are doing well. Pri...you are everywhere on this site how do you do it...just read your advice to someone else on another thread who was being basted for the first time today...get them to come and join us here and we'll have party all of our own ! Hope you feel OK after today, did I read that right and they did you yesterday too ?? Where are you being treated ? Anyway....soooo had my pinapple juice too, you see what you are doing to me turning me into a nutter already   !!! But totally sending you tons of    !! Let's be happy all together !

Claudia - how did you go today hun ? Was all OK ?

Andie - you doing OK too ? Or has the 2ww   got to you already ?

DC - lovely to have you back in the fold and I'll keep everything crossed for your scan...I know you will be just fine and if you have any questions just ask ! Pri gives top advice and I'm just here for the ride    !

Well I was basted this afternoon !! Had a faint line on my stick yesterday and then the full monty today which was day 16 (a bit later than the usual !) was a bit naughty on Saturday morning and thinking the surge was going to be the weekend ended up with a bit of DIY on Saturday...couldn't help it, DH looked too good !! Anyway we were a bit paranoid that we had broken the rules (they say no rumpy 4 days before where I go) and his sample would be rubbish but it was all good....consultant even called it excellent which is a first    ! Anyway as I am NHS you pretty get one scan about day 10-12 depending on your cycle and then that is it...so I have got no idea if any follicles got bigger (I had two on Wednesday one about 11 ish and the other about 9 ish...I am so cr*p at remembering it all ) but as the NHS won't pay for more than one scan you have to just use you pee sticks and hope for the best   ! Nothing like the power of science eh ladies   ! Claudia - yes where I go they do basting on the same day as your surge...so no wonder it hasn't worked for us yet   ! They are probably doing it wrong ! Loads of luc C for your scan !

Right ladies I have promised my DH some quality time tonight...I think he thinks I am having an internet affair with you all   so wishing you tons of   and lets try and stay cool for the rest of your TX and the 2WW...so glad you guys are around.

Be good all and lots of love and  

Jazzy xxx 
P.S. I am always paranoid I have forgotten someone so if I have I am sorry !!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jazzy - I went today as well - got basted around 12.30pm
Im being treated at Queen Mary's Hospital in Roehampton

I dont live far from you - Im in Tadworth - my family have a restaurant in Reigate ! 

So when will you test ?  24th as well 

You're right - I am all over the place, on this site and mentally 

Sending u lots of 

Love
Pri..xx


----------



## sez1000 (Apr 10, 2006)

hi there jazzyminkey

Had my first scan on the 7th April this is my first iui with doner sperm. Next scan on the 13th, not quite sure what to expect-very nervous!
as I'm so new to all of this  hope it all goes well for you and best of  luck!!!


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

sez, dont be nervous its quite simple - I had mine today and I worried about nothing.  If you have any questions I'm sure we will be able to help.

Girls - worst thing happened today.  I woke up with the worst cramps and thought I had food poisoning ( from last nights Chinese).  Well it wasn't that but a really bad bout of cystitis.  I was doubled up in paina nd thought that it would affect the procedure today.  But I told them at the hospital and they said it was okay and I could take antibiotics and it would be alright.  Phew, I was worried they might cancel.

Anyway DH's numbers were the best ever and they were able to use 35mil good ones after the wash.  Thats alright isn't it?  

I will talk more tomorrow as I'm going to bed now as I'm still a bit achey from cystitis.

Speak later
Claudia


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Morning girls

Jazzy, I'm glad the basting went OK, isn't it amazing how the procedures and rules differ so much, our hospital tells us to have as much   as poss and not to abstain at all.  It sounds like it didn't do you any harm anyway.  

Pri, I'm sorry it was painful hun  , weirdly that's one thing I've never considered I always assumed it would just feel like the scans do.   Are you on the Brazil nuts as well as the pineapple juice?  I've got my pineapple juice in ready for the 2ww (it was on offer in Sainsbury's so thought I might as well stock up), I've has the occasional glass in the last few days (just because I like it) that won't do any harm will it?  I know it's good for the 2ww but is it bad for anytime before?

Claudia, you poor thing, I hate cystitis it's so painful,  bless you, you don't need it at the moment.  I'm glad it didn't affect the basting.  I hope you're feeling much better today.

Hi Sez, good luck for the scan on Thursday.  I know what you mean I alternate between being nervous and being really excited that we're finally having some treatment.  We'll all be here to help you through hun. 

Andie, how you doing ?  I hope the 2ww's going OK.

I've got my scan at 2 o clock today, I'm not too nervous, just a bit anxious, mainly because my cycle's been about 32-33 days for the last few months so I'm worried there won't be anything there yet, I don't know why that worries me I guess I'd just go back in a few days (depending on if we're allowed more than one scan on the NHS), anyway I'll let you know what they say when I get back this afternoon.

I hope I haven't missed anyone

Love and hugs to you all   

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

DC -   for the scan hun...dont worry, Im sure everything will be fine, let us know how you got on  
I havent got the brazil nuts yet - have asked DH to get them...Dont worry about the pineapple juice before 2ww - It wont do any harm...

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok...

Pri...xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

The scan went OK, apparently there's not much happening, maybe a follicle on the left but it's tiny and my lining is still quite thin, I've got to go back on Thursday for another one, then they'll give me the OPKs and tell me when to start using them.  I'm not really surprised given that my cycles have been quite long lately.  So back on Thursday for more dildocam action!!!  

Hope you lovely ladies are all OK and not too stressed on the 2ww yet.  

Hugs and Babydust
 
DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there

I am new to this site but have decided to get some support having found out today that my first cycle of IUI has not worked. Same protocol for my next cycle - clomid then Gonal F then Ovitrelle 24 hours before.

How does everyone cope with the disappointment. I feel as though I shouldnt feel that bad as there are so many couples who have tried more than one IUI but somehow this doesnt make it easier tody.

Like many others I am sure, we had supposedly perfect follicles, endometrium and sperm on this round and still no result.

We have been trying for 2 years with 2 miscarriages in that time. Somehow I thought moving onto IUI would be a miracle cure although I know the stats are against this. How does everyone maintain sanity given that we constantly told stress doesnt help the situation!!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Libby - First of all welcome.
Secondly dont feel bad hun...we all feel the same - its natural.. It doesnt matter what the situation or how many times we try, unfortunatley every time it doenst work you cant help but feel disappointed, upset, angry     - why me ?  Its natural !  I felt exactly the same at my first attempt, convinced myself I wasnt going to get obsessed with the tx, but when you get that dreaded   you just cant help it...I am now on my 2ww and am convinced this is it - Its going to work...and if it doesnt I'll be feeling exactly how you are... We're all doing this for the same result and we do want it to work !!

All I can say is stay strong and be    - I think its important to concentrate on your next   and I really hope that's the one for you..Believe it or not it does get easier as the days go by....

We're all here to support each other - so feel free to come on and talk anytime..You can also PM me if you wish - take care hun

Hi to everyone else - where are you all - not deserted us have you 

Pri...xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Libby welcome, I'm so sorry about your miscarriages and your last cycle,  I can only imagine how you're feeling.   I'm just starting my first cycle of IUI so don't have much experience of it but as Pri says I'm going into it feeling that I won't put too much hope in it but the reality is that I'll probably be devastated if it fails, lets face it I've been devastated most months for the last three years so with a little extra hope it might even get worse.  The only thing I can say is keep talking about how you're feeling, come on here and rant/chat/cry, whatever helps you through it, we'll all be here for you.  Give your self a little treat today to help you through the worst part, whatever that is, have a glass of wine, some chocolate, get your nails done, anything that might help you to feel a bit treated.  We're here for you hun, I hope you'll feel a bit better soon  

How's everyone else getting on?  How are you 2ww ladies? 

I'm looking forward to getting the scan over with tomorrow and starting a nice 4 day weekend, apparently the weather's supposed to be nice too, I hope so!!!

Our PC at home completely died last night  (typical just as we got broadband in) it's quite old so we're going to try to get a new one tomorrow or Friday, if not though after tomorrow I won't be able to get my FF fix until Tuesday!!!  You'll have to keep chatting so I have plenty to catch up on!! 

I hope you're all OK.

Hugs   

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Helloooooooooooooooo Ladies

God I don't know I leave you alone on this thread for one day and look what happens...you all go posting crazy ! Really sorry for not being here last night but ended up doing a 10 hour day without a lunch break(very naughty I know  so just coulldn't face looking at a screen again !

Anyway so much has happened with you all I don't know where to start. Start with my girl Pri - how you doing hun...not going too  !! Which resturant does your family own in Reigate...would love to know !
Hope you are taking it easy and you really do just give the best advice..listen to her girls she knows her stuff !

A huge big squishy welcome to Libby and Sez. Libby so sorry that things have not worked out this time and it is totally cool to rant and rave as much as you want, we are so with you and know how you feel, you are in excellent company ! Loving DC's advice of treat yourself to something for you and sod the rest of the world they can wait for you until you feel better ! Try to stay   we are all here for you ! Sez - don't be worried be happy that you are getting treatment and that there is lots of advice on hand, once you get the hang of it it is a piece of cake !! Any questions just ask !

DC great to see you are with us and hanging in there...fingers crossed for your scan and you know where we are when you get back on the information super highway   !

Claudia - how are you doing...welcome to the 2ww ! Don't worry your basting sounds good !! I'll keep everything crossed !

I really hope I haven't missed anyone but DH is shouting for me as he has cooked chilli...yum ! Got to run girls but just wanted to say thanks for all the posts...you girls totally ROCK !!

Hopefully more tomorrow speak soon and loads of love to you all !

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks to Pri, Jazzy and DC for your lovely words. I am feeling a bit better today although that didnt stop me crying when I read your responses! So nice to have people to talk to who REALLY know what this is like. I have some lovely friends but if they havent been through this its hard for them to understand the anguish!!

Ate lots of chocolate today DC- felt bad  re the whole healthy eating thing but I needed to live a little!!!

Picked up my medicines today for this cycle too - good to have the two weeks of action now rather than the dreaded 2WW. Lots of love and hugs to all who are currently on the 2WW - gunning for those positive tests!!!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Libby - So glad you are being more     hun..At least you know you are able to try again and hope this is the one for you... 
I will have to have another month break if this doesnt work...which is the worst thing - the wait again       

Jazzy, Jazzy - where have you been - seems longer than a day...   You make me sound like I know it all...
I have learnt a lot from this site and the lovely IUI girls...    
The restaurant is Lal Akash - the Indian one on Bell St - know it ?
Working a 10 hour day - that is naughty - I thought you were going to take it easy ?

DC - How are you hun ?    for your scan - let us know how you got on...

Claudia, Sez - how are you both ?


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Crazy Ladies !!!

How are we all doing today ? This is my second attempt at a post today after I have just spent 20 mins writing one only for the this stupid machine to loose it !!!

Anyway Pri – can’t believe that it is Lal Akash I love it there, great food and brill service so pass on my best to the family…how funny that I meet you on the internet and you are just up the road ! Yes you were right 10 hour days is naughty but it is staff appraisal time and I can’t let them down…I do hate this time of year though !

Libby really glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better and don’t worry about crying at the posts I do it all the time when I read about the lovely things people say to one another. You are right it doesn’t matter how great your friends are unless they have been there they just don’t get it. Mine just say the worst things to me without realising it and if I hear my sister say one more time “It will be fine I just know it will” I’ll go madder than I am. It makes me want to be sarcastic back and say “ Ohhhh well that is alright then, if you know it will be fine then that is just great, we’ll all pack up and go home shall we !” . She was down at the doctors after 4 months of TTC and was a pain in ar*e with worry for another 2 months until it happened….she should try 4 years and then see how ‘fine’ she knows it will be (sorry rant  over now girls you can come out from behind the sofa !)

DC, Claudia how are you lovely ladies doing ? Sez are you with us hun, is everything cool with you ?

Anyway girls I think the 2ww madness has set in early with me this time. I was sitting at my desk today and had a funny taste in my mouth…well that was it wasn’t it my out of control brain kicked in with “is a symptom isn’t it a symptom” ARGGGHHHHH ! Here's to  

Anyway I am off to chill out tonight. Seems odd to hit the weekend and not be having a glass of wine (not that I a wino honest  !) but I do like a nice glass of red ! But the sacrifice will one day be worth it. Anyway in the meantime stay the cool chicks that you are and hopefully I’ll get back on at the weekend !!

Be good all and happy hols !

Loads of love 

Jazzy xxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi everyone, hope you are all coping well 

Had a week from hell at work - end of year stuff and deadlines but I've tried to stay calm but unfortunately I felt my heart raceing alot this week which must mean stress. I will try and take it easy this Easter break. 
Libby - read your entry and just want to say don't give up.  I went in for IUI on Monday and I am just pretending that its another regular month of us ttcing ( just a bit more expensive than good old fashioned     The only thing that keeps me sane is getting ready for next month - I go loopy when we have to take a break - I need to know that we are trying.  You're right not many people know what we are going through - sometimes not even ptrs or family.

Jazzy, sounds like you've had a stressful time workwise too - take it easy this weekend. The symtoms thing is so frustrating I refuse to believe anything my body tells me now because the minute I start to believe, without fail AF shows up.
The only thing I've had is AF type aching but cant tell if that is just the cystitis still hanging around, even though I had it with my two pgs last year. I'm on steroids for immunity issues too so my imagination is going into overdrive and I'm imagining a battle going on in there. 

Did anyone have any 'leaks' after their iui.  i know the nurse said that there would probably be some liquid from the solution the sperm was in but this is like the eggwhite stuff we get during O.  I've had it everyday since IUI. I know they say that the sperm dont come out cos they're placed so high - but I guess if they don't reach their destination - where they gonna go?   I keep teasing DH cos he's Italian and tell him that I bet his little fellas are retreating!  

Within a few days it will be a week already for some of us  - I hate the second week thats when I get more anxious and do the knicker checking thing every half an hour! 

Sez how did your scan go today - let us know.

To everyone else have a good Easter break and chill. (she says)


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick one because DH will unplug me if he catches me on the laptop again !! Just wanted to say a big hello to you all and that I am having a day off from FF tomorrow…going on a date to London with my lovely DH !!

Just wanted to say also to Claudia, don’t worry hun I have had exactly the same symptoms with the whole egg white stuff…don’t mean to be graphic but it was horrible and itchy yesterday and that won’t do at all because as they say on Little Britain “I’m a Lady !!!”. Try and chill, my week doesn’t sound as bad as yours, there was no heart racing for me so you take it easy…we are counting on you for a  result…no pressure there then  !! Sorry to hear that the cysitis has been rubbish too, hope you feel better soon.

Anyway lots of love to the rest of the lovely ladies on this thread, I think we should start up a popularity contest we have had so many hits …so anyone reading this feel to join in…we could take over the world !

Happy hols to you all and stay chilled…..pineapple cocktail anyone  

Love Jazzy xxx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello All

Hope you are all having a lovely Easter Weekend and feeling fine and dandy ! I know I should be used to all the feelings by now given this is our 3rd go at IUI but I have got some odd pains in my lower stomach area…kind of feel a bit sharp and stabby, had them yesterday on and off for a couple of hours also had lower back ache but think that was more due to having heels on and walking around half of London with DH  

Anyway lower back ache normally only means one thing with me which is that it is a PMT symptom so was a little down in the chops yesterday   as the excitement part starts to fade and doubt is setting in (sorry to be all doomsday during the hols ). However what I haven’t had before are those stabbing pains…could just be indigestion but does anyone have any ideas, I don’t normally get AF cramps until literally day 1 of cycle and very occasionally a day or so before.

Yours, going crazy  but staying happy eating chocolate.

Jazzy xxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Jazzy - Seems strange, you are explaining exactly how I've been feeling.. 
I guess we shouldnt read too much into it yet...With me I normally suffer form period pain most of the
month anyway because of my endo and get really sharp pains near my ovaries...
I wouldnt get too down about it - could mean anything - A lot of the girls have said that they have   pains in the early stages of  
The stomach pain could be due to implantation ?  
Stay positive     hun...its still early days !!

Hope you're having a chilled Easter  and enjoying your chocy ! 

Take care

Pri...xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Jazzy, don't worry about it. When I was pg last year I had all the symptoms of AF, real bad backache, grumbling belly and aches and even started bleeding the day it was due so thought it was all over but few days later I tested positive.  We can never be sure with all these twinges and aches.  Are you on progesterone - I'm sure that contributes something too.

Try not to be too negative about these symptoms  - you never know 

How are the rest of you gals?


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Ladies,

How are we today ? Claudia and Pri thank you so much for your words of support, it means a lot. I not usually a paranoid or negative sort of person and am usually quite cheery even on the   so not sure what got into me  ! 

How is everyone else doing? I still have backache (terrible really keeps waking me up at night and that can’t be right) and have been having intermittent pains in the area of my lower tummy, Claudia to answer your question I am not on any drugs at all, which I am really thankful for as I think you are right that must aggravate any symptoms. It would be lovely if they are early pg signs but until D-Day I’ll keep a healthy scepticism (whilst trying to remain positive). I would love nothing better than for at least one of us on this thread to have some marvellous news next week so I am totally thinking happy thoughts for you all   . Must be all the chocolate  !!

Luckily I have got tomorrow off too as I have promised my sister that I’d look after my nephew on his inset day from school. He is almost 5 and I have said that we will and see Ice Age 2. Not too sure who is more excited me or him !! Loved the first one, it was just my sort of sense of humour (how said is that!). Anyway off now to tuck into a bit more of 24 (series 4 and they just kill me…once you start watching you can’t stop…Jack is back and my goodness doesn’t he do it well). If you haven’t seen it I can recommend it, it is a great way to waste 24 hours of your life…thoroughly cheesy but great fun  !

Hopefully speak to you all this week sometime and hope that you are doing OK. Thank you so mush for being there, think I’d go completely nuts without you and if I can return the favour then just call  !!

Lots of love

Jazzy xxx
P.S. I really must do something with my profile…it is really dull compared to your lovely ones.


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi girls, I've got a feeling that this hasn't worked.  I took my temp this morning and it had gone down from 37.2 which is high for me and was my pg temp last year, to 36.9.  Thats low for me at the best of times so, I think AF must be on its way.

I think I've been too stressed the last week anyway- not only with work but with DH.  We've been bickering everyday and where I'm trying to stay calm, the pressure to do so is actually getting me more upset.

I wanted to ask a question - what is this thing with pineapple and brazil nuts.  I know about selenium in the nuts for men but why is it beneficial for us?

Thanks
Hope the rest of u are feeling positive - I'm definitely in my 2nd week negative mood!

Claudia


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Morning girls

Just been catching up on your posts I've missed you all over the weekend,we did get a new PC at home but it wasn't set up properly till yesterday, and then of course I couldn't get DH off the damn thing!!

Jazzy, how's your back hun?  I hope it doesn't mean the imminent arrival of AF, I really hope it's implantation.    When is your test date.  It's so hard to stay positive but also realistic isn't it?  I hope you have a fun day today with your nephew and enjoy Ice Age 2, I wish I had today off, it's deadly dull being back at work!!! 

Pri, how are you feeling?  When's your test date?  I hope your pains are all for a good reason and not AF.   Did you have a nice Easter weekend?

Claudia, how you doing? I think the leaking after basting is fairly common, I'm pretty sure the swimmers can't come out, it doesn't stop us thinking it thought does it?  I hope your temp drop is a sign of implantation rather than AF due to arrive.    I think the pineapple and Brazil nuts is to help implantation as far as I'm aware, I love pineapple juice anyway so it's just a good excuse!!! 

Libby, how you feeling now hun?  Have you started on the drugs for the next cycle yet?  Don't worry about having lots of chocolate, sometimes you've just got to treat your self!!

Well I had an interesting Easter, I went for my scan on Thursday, I had a 14mm follie on the left and she said my lining was thickening up nicely, so I had to start testing on Friday morning, they like you to test before 8 am and ring the clinic so they can pick the messages up at 8 and plan the appointments for the day.  So I was up at half 7 on Friday, Saturday and Sunday and finally got a positive on Sunday morning.  We're so lucky that our clinic come in any day including Easter Sunday.  I don't know why but at the time it felt like it was all a good sign that it happened on Easter Sunday, maybe the egg link!!!    I had a scan and the follie looked like it had just released an egg which she said wasn't ideal but they basted me anyway.  DH's lil swimmers were fine, he's very proud because she said there we're millions and millions, so many that the lab person couldn't believe it and had to shout the nurse in for a look.  Bless him!!!   She had trouble funding my cervix so it was quite painful for a while but on the whole it went fine.

So I guess I'm officially on my first  .  I'm not really sure how I feel, I'm trying to feel positive but I generally just feel a bit down and I can't stop thinking about it which is becoming a bit stressful.  I'm not having any symptoms at all, except maybe a bit of a dull ache around the ovary area but that's probably from the prodding on Sunday, I guess it's way to early for symptoms anyway, especially as we're drug free.  Luckily we're away this weekend visiting friends and then I'm going to see Take That when we get back on Sunday (sad but true!!! ) so that should keep my mind off things for a while.  My test date is 2nd May, we go on holiday on 1st may so I might just test the day before   which will be 2 weeks from the basting but I see how it goes, we might not even get that far.

Anyway girls, I hope you all had a good Easter weekend and you're feeling OK

Love, hugs and lots of babydust to you all     

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies

Sorry, Ive been away for a couple of days to the in-laws...Kept me occupied at least and now Im back at work..
Not been doing too bad on 2ww - Cant wait for Monday though...Is it bad if I test on Sunday - both our parents will be round helping us move and we would like to tell them both together if it is good news ? As I was basted quite early I wont be due til at least another 4 days after my test date which seems really strange  I've been getting really bad AF pains and (.)(.) are still sore and a little big bigger 

DC - Excellent news on the basting, glad it went well... All i can try and recommend is stay relaxed and keep yourself busy in week 2...Where are you going on holiday ? 

Claudia - Stay  hun... It is far too early to tell...do you test on Monday as well ?
With regards to DH, I had the same problem when I had my first go and it really isnt healthy...You need to stay stress free - I know its not easy and it affects both of you but you have to find a way of dealing with it for your own good...I was just far too stressed last time and was a bit of a  towards DH....This time we are getting on much better...Hope you both sort things out soon 
With regards to the pineapple juice theory it is supposed to help implantation, have a look at this link for some more info
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49255.0.html

Jazzy - hiya hun, how's the back now ? Im sitting at work with my hot water bottle on mine...
Do you test on Monday too ? Hope you have a nice day out with your nephew... I havent seen Ice Age yet so cant go see the second one...
I went to see DH's friends yesterday who had a little boy 4 weeks ago - he was gorgeous - 3 of his friends wives were pg at the same time - all due within 5 wk apart...They keep saying how we're the only ones left now ! baby's mum was saying how I was a natural as I put him to sleep - she said she was so nervous and I just seem to know what Im doing...I explained I was the eldest of 16 grandchildren 

Anyway hope you're all having a good day

Pri...xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Ladies

How are we all doing today? Sorry I missed you guys yesterday I feel like a bad FF !! Right down to business then…

Claudia – You were so positive for me whenI was having my (very early!!) down day so here is the favour back your way..try to remember that it ain’t over until the slightly rotund lady belts one out (I am sooo politically correct !). I know it is really tough on both of you but remember we are here to help and Pri is right as hard as it is you and DH need to try and stay friends and know that you are there for one another. I love you girls (which is a bit mad seeing as we have only really just met) but when I switch of the computer I remember that my real best friend is my good old DH and we are in this together…I am not saying we are angels, I even accused him of not being interested enough in his   count on Saturday as he said he couldn’t remember what the consultant had said about it but I think it is more because he gets flustered when we go to the hospital so I need to remember his feelings too…but hey all they have to do is make love to a pot right  !! How hard can it be  !

DC – welcome welcome welcome to your 1st 2ww hun and know that we are here for you all the way ! It is great to have you back in the fold…I think somewhere along the way we have lost Libby and Sez so if you are out there girls let us know how you are doing ! DC – don’t think that you will get any symptoms just yet but let us know if you need anything answering…but trust us we are all crazy ladies by this stage so our advice could be a little squiffy ! Oooo and to answer your question my back just doesn’t seem to get any better and the only things that helps is a hot water bottle like Pri ! I don’t want anyone to take this as me being negative but I just can’t really see how it has worked for us this time as my AF symptoms are so acute it is unreal, sore (.)(.) the lot and I don’t think that pg symptoms can kick in that early…not that I disbelieve Claudia when she said that she had AF symptoms last year it is just that I have got them too bad for me to believe that it is going to be   but I am at peace with it really and am thinking what will be will be.

Pri – lovely to see you back on line…it has been too long ! Sorry to here you have got back ache too, it is miserable isn’t it ! Glad you had a lovely Easter and here is to you having a   result as you sound like a natural mum !! Love your posts…you are such a wise old (or should that be young) soul must be all that practice with the other grandchildren !

Anyway ladies I am off to snooze land now as DH is away on business in Dublin until Friday..and on my 2ww how rude !! Testing day for me will probably be Saturday as I am a 28 dayish cycle but I don’t think that I am going to waste £8 to pee on a stick when I think I know the answer already so might be brave and hang out and wait….YEAH RIGHT WHO AM I KIDDING !! Pri – you totally go for it and don’t feel bad about testing early…you might just get what you and we all are wishing for ! 

Loads of love to you all

Jazzy xxx
P.S. Ice Age 2 was funny but not as good as the first ! Do you like my new snazzy profile, I finally worked out how to get the pictures on. My kittens are now cats (almost 3) but that picky of them is just too cute !


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Aaaah, you girls as so sweet.  DH and I are back to normal again (well normal for us).  TTcing for 6 years does take its toll on a relationship. I guess I've been feeling down lately as we haven't had any support from my family and DH's family who are lovely, live abroad so I guess we have to support one another and it can get hard sometimes.  

Thanks for the positive words you guys.

My temp went back up this morning so must have had an oestrogen surge ( according to the Net).

I'm still getting a little aching deep in my belly but no sore boobs.  I thought I would considering I'm on Cyclogest.  

I'm convinced its worked for both Pri and Jazzy.  Why would you both be getting AF signs so early?  Is that normal for you?  Jazzy you're backache has been there for a good few days.  When are you both due?

AF is due on Monday and I will probably test then if I it doesn't arrive even though I want to do it on Sunday to get it over an done with..  I usually start to spot 4 days b4 but as I'm on Cyclogest I don't think I will and I dont know if it will delay AF either.  My hospital doesn't give out that much info.  Thank Goodness for you guys and FF!

Heres to a stressfree next few days and I hope that we dont all go   in the last few days now.  Can you believe that our 2ww will soon be over.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya girlies

It's always nice to come back on and see some replies...

Claudia - Glad things are a little better with DH hun... You need to be stress free - Just remember right now you are number 1...   So if you test on Sunday we could both do it together ?  Just hope I can get online to share the result with you guys as we're moving on Sunday too now....My   is not due until 28th but due to test earlier as I was basted on Day 11, but I do tend to get Af pains throughout the month as I suffer with endo...Altho I dont think its this bad... Normally worse during ovulation then eases off a little (I think), Cant remember, just getting used to the pain now - its been like that for years..
The (.)(.) are def bigger - quite nice for someone who's small chested  

Jazzy - How are you my girl ?  So DH is away during 2ww - tut tut     At least he will be back in time for you to test.. I had a dream the other day and that I tested and got two lines - (I think my mum was with me) as I was hiding the result from her coz I wanted to tell DH first - I called him at work to tell him an dhe was soooo excited - Then I got all upset coz I called him and didnt wait to tell him face to face !     - I know im    So u gonna wait to test til Sat or do I need to send  
round ?  (We're fine ones to talk when we want to test on Sunday hey Claudia) ?  I need to get my pee sticks still too...Try not to get it too early so that Im not tempted - Will it be accurate tho even tho AF is not due until 28th ?  Im feeling quite    I guesd we have to until we get the result

Well girls I will add you to my prayers and here's hoping we all have good news at the weekend 
       
        

DC - so how are doing on your  

Pri...xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry me again
I had a couple of quick questions if someone could help... (.)(.) Ive been getting really bad shooting pain in the lower side of my left (.)(.) ?  Anyone else experienced something like this ?
Also someone's just said that it's not good to use a hot water bottle at the mo - does anyone have any thoughts on this ?  Im a little worried now.


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Claudia I'm glad things are better with DH, you're right all this stuff can put a strain on your relationship, but on the up side even though you and DH have been going through it for 6 years, you're still strong together that's an achievement!!!   I'm glad you're feeling better now.  Good luck for Sunday, I'll keep everything crossed.  

Pri, I'm glad you're feeling positive, lots of luck for Sunday too (or the 28th if you hold out till then  ).

Jazzy, good luck for Saturday, I'm away this weekend so won't be able to log on till Sunday to check but you'll all be in my thoughts this weekend.  Lovely piccie of your kitties!!

Does that mean I'll have no one to play with for the last week of my 2ww? 

I'm doing OK so far, in fact it's as though it's a "normal" month in my head so far, I've no doubt I'll go all manner of crazy   next week at some point but for now I seem to be doing OK.

I'm off home now to pack for the weekend. 

If I don't get to log on tomorrow, oodles and oodles of luck to the three of you for testing, I'll be thinking of you     

Love, hugs and masses of babydust     

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Helloooooooo - I'm back and so sorry about the long absence. I have missed you all and was thrilled to have pages and pages to read when I logged on today.

My poor Mum fell and broke her shoulder   on Wed night and as she is 72 and fiercely independent I have been trying to help out but trying to also not step on her toes - a fine balance! She goes in for a surgical reconstruction of the joint tomorrow - nasty but things should look up after that!!!

In some ways its been a helpful distraction - shame it didnt happen on the 2WW 

I am now back on the injections having completed my 5 days of clomid - lots of hot flushes this month which is different from last - had a brief mad moment when I wondered if I was going through the menopause  - this stuff really messes with your head doesnt it!!! I dropped in to see a recommended acupuncturist and that seems to have helped.

Anyway - DH - so pleased to hear you are coping so far - plan lots of indulgences next week to keep you going - girlie videos, icecream, coffee with mates - all helps a bit. Also warn DC that you may shout at him - I seem to make a habit of that in the last week!!

All you other ladies - cant beleive we've got so many tests coming up this weekend!! Its so exciting and I am so rooting for your all  I'll be really impressed if you wait until your official dates to test....... 

Pri - good luck with the move - no heavy lifting now!!

Wonderful to be back - speak to you all soon


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

*CONFESSIONS OF AN EARLY PEE STICK TESTER !! *​
But before I confess all I just want to say Hi to you all and give a couple of messages, really hope I don't miss anyone:-

Pri- my lovely, I want you to take it really easy when you move this weekend and soooo know you are going to test early ! Your excitement is so infectious and I am loving your positive attitude too . Don't worry about the sore (.) (.) and the shooting pains it might just be your hormones and hopefully because you are pg !

Claudia - glad things are looking up your end, I think you and Pri are in this together for Sunday so will sending oodles of to you. Let us know as soon as you can I'll be dying to find out !

DC - we'll never leave you !! You will have all the support and company you want for week 2 of the 2WW&#8230;you have been there for us and it is pay back time now ! Plus I'll be rooting for you and have faith so stay strong, you are being amazing at the moment !

Libby - thrilled to have you back , it must have taken ages for you to read all the posts but really glad you are still with us and know that we are here for you through the scan on 21st and onwards !!

Right confession time&#8230;it wasn't my fault your honour I was rooting around in my sock drawer this morning and came across a First Response Test stick (I should seriously think about buying shares in those guys..I reckon I could have bought a pair of Jimmy Choos&#8230;in fact I could have bought Jimmy Choo with the amount I have spent on those  !) and DH wasn't around to stop me&#8230;although the thought of you lot telling me off almost did ! Anyway as I think I secretly knew it was a  but I am surprisingly OK about it and just think I'll wait for A/F and then have a break for a month and try again.

We booked to New York next month and now just can't wait ! Been a few times before but I just love it and don't really want a tx hanging over us before we go so think it is time to chill for a month and back with a vengeance in June ! Don't take this the wrong way but I am hoping that the only place I am going to find you guys in June is on the 'It finally happened!' pages but know that I will be with you rain and shine wherever we may be lurking on FF. I have no plans to leave this thread&#8230;they'll have to drag me kicking and screaming  but I am relying on the rest of you to make up the % of success stories and make me happy !

Thinking of you all and wishing you all loads of baby dust and luck !

Lots of love

Jazzy xxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Jazzy

Just read your post - so like you to be so supportive of everyone else before giving your news! Really sad for you about this month and you are totally amazing for managing to be so  

Brilliant that you are going to New York and that you have a plan as to what to do next - this helps so much. Maybe the transatlantic flight will encourage those fast swimmers  

You will be a brilliant Mum when it happens for you as you are so caring and giving.

Lots and lots of love and tlc to you.


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Just a quick one tonight as its late and I'm soooo tired. I just wanted to say to *Pri* that maybe she should stop using the hotwater bottle as I remember last year that I was to keep the belly warm up to ovulation and not to use it after that. But you should still keep it warm - so no belly skimming tops!

*Jazzy* - dont give up just yet - stranger things have happened! I dont want to give u false hope but I just read on FF about someone who did her test 2 days early got a BFN but when she had her clinic test done it was a BFP. Thats why they tell us not to test early - but who listens to them anyway!

To everyone else - keep positive and good luck. Hope to chat more at the weekend as will be out tomorrow as I need to enjoy myself and not think about all this for one evening. (Who am I kidding!)

Claudia


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Morning ladies

Jazzy I'm so sorry it was a BFN hun,  as Libby said, it's just like you to say lovely things to us then tell us your bad news.   Exactly how early have you tested?  It might be worth testing again in a few days.   I'm so glad you've got New York to look forward to (and a teeny bit jealous of course ), it'll be good to have some pampering and relaxing time before you start your next tx (and shopping, maybe you should just get those Jimmy Choo's while you're there, you deserve it!!).  You're an angel for saying you'll stick with me for the rest of my 2ww. 

Libby, I'm sorry about your Mum hun, I hope the op goes OK today.   I'm glad the acupuncture helped, I have a feeling that's what's helped me this week, I was feeling quite obsessive about the whole thing then went for acupuncture on Tuesday and I feel more "normal" and relaxed now.  I'm not sure it'll last but I'm enjoying it while it does.   Having said that I've just snapped DH's head off for getting the wrong thing at the supermarket, bless him, I've sent him on a million errands and he's only got one thing slightly wrong, better ring him back and apologise!!   When is your next basting then? I get all confused about how assisted IUI works (it doesn't take much to confuse me! ).

Pri, definitely take it easy with the move this weekend let everyone else do the hard work.  I agree with Claudia I've heard a lot about not using a hot water bottle on the 2ww, I think that's mainly on your tummy but if you're putting it on your back it shouldn't cause too much trouble.  I have really sore (.)(.) normally for about two weeks prior to AF, the last few months have been a bit different but I think I'm back to normal now because they've been really tender since Tuesday/Wednesday, I've never had shooting pains in them though, I hope it's a sign of pg for you.    I'll be thinking about you on Sunday. 

Claudia hope you have a good evening tonight and can manage to switch off from all this IF stuff for the night (as if that's possible but you know what I mean).  We're off to stay with friends for the weekend which I'm really looking forward to, we probably will talk about it a lot but at the same time we'll just be able to relax and chat about lots of things and take our minds off it for a bit.  I'll be thinking of you on Sunday too, I'll be logging on as soon as we get home.  

Not much happening with me, just got the weekend away (and Take That on Sunday of course! ).  My SIL told me last night that a friend of hers who's been ttc her second child for 5 years is pregnant with twins through her first cycle of IUI, so it did give me some hope.  Although my initial reaction was to say, oh that'll be because she had a medicated cycle.  For some reason I don't feel like I've had any tx because it's been unmedicated,   so therefore it makes me feel like there's not much chance of success, does that make sense? 

Anyway ladies, have a lovely weekend (that is between all the moving and testing and things).

I'll be thinking of you all.  

Love, hugs and babydust     

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow now that's what I like, u all keeping very busy on FF  

Jazzy - Honey I am soooooo sorry about the BFN, but like Claudia said its not over yet... I dont wnat to get your hopes up but am praying that you just tested too early..Didn't you also get basted on Monday 10th like me ?  If so, dont you have to test excatly two weeks after ??  You're a strong and   babe..
Guess what ? I was telling DH yesterday that if it hasnt worked for us that we should try and go away in May before we try again in June and we've always wanted to go to New York and Las Vegas so were thinking about it...(You never know, I may be bumping into you in NY if we get to go and cycling with you again in June)

DC - You have just a good chance as everyone else, be    They will still be scanning you before basting right ?  The drugs just help to stimulate the ovaries and help to ovulate but if you are doing this naturally you wont need the meds...And dont worry I will also be here for you for the rets of your   and for as long as u need me after...

Claudia - How are you coping hun ?  Not long to go... 
          
I was only using the hot water botlte on my back, have not put it on my stomach since the basting, not using it all now tho    

Libby - Great to have you back hun and we thought you deserted us , so sorry to hear about your mum, hope she gets better soon...  Hope your hot flushes have also got better...when do you think you will be basted ? 

Well Im now 3 or 2 (depending on when I test) days away from testing, yesterday and today I have some brown spotting...I dont know if I should be excited and put it down to implantation or if its just because of my endo ?  Can anyone help...pls?      I think Im now getting impatient, was really stroppy with DH last night too...felt like I had bad PMT.. ^beware^

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh dear I'VE BEEN BAD.


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

I got too influenced by Jazzy.  I went to the pharmacy at lunch time and was weak.  I bought a test and did it. Well what was the point - I'M such a hypocrite - I'm none the wiser.  I tested at lunch time, 4 days Early 3rd pee and I got a really faint BFP.  So am I any the wiser - no!  I'm either losing again or its too early.  So I still have to test on Monday. 

You know the test line is made up of little dots that make up a line well as it was appearing I thought i could see a really faint vertical line.  You know the lines are made up of dots well the top half of the line had a single line of dots. when I look at it now there is a definite line but I cant consider that because its after 10 mins.  The way I see it is if there was a pg and it's gone well at least there was one - if its too early I'll test again on monday.  I know I'm not too positive cos I had 3 glasses of wine 2night and I was fine.  Last year when I was pg I felt so sick after one sip of wine.  I'm fine so I think there may have been a pg but not now.  

We'll see.

SPEAK SOON
Claudia


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Blimey, I bet you lot could tell from my last message that I was a bit tipsy last night.    I did go on a bit.  
DH was NOT pleased - he said that I should have just had the one glass as there is still a possibility that I could be pg and that after sticking to things so strictly for the last few years and I was very silly.  I agree - but I also thought I had a really good evening with mates and I laughed loads - which must be a good thing too as I've been so miserable lately.

Jazzy - how are you feeling?  I hope my last mail didn't sound like I was blaming my weakness on testing early on you - I take all the responsibility of being weak  
The strangest thing happened last night though .I was so hungry when I got back I think I must have eaten too quickly because all of a sudden I had what I can only explain as really bad gripe pains but so severe I thought I was seriously ill.  This went on for an hour and DH got really worried cos he thought I was getting cramps cos of the drink.  It was only when we went to bed and he rubbed my tummy that it subsided. Hope it was just a bit of air - but it was really painful!

How is everyone doing today?  I'm going to enjoy the sunshine today and try not to feel too
guilty about both my weaknesses yesterday 

Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Claudia - Hopefully its just a faint positive coz u tested early and on Monday (if you can wait that long     )  it will be a strong positive - I hope so        


Its all over for me Im afraid, no need to test -   has arrived in full flow        
Just cant stop crying - I had two big follies, DH   was fine, lining was 9.8 and nothing !!  I now I sound   but I just cant get my head around this and I dont think Im strong enough o go through this again.
Spoke to the clinic, they have advised me to go in for another consultation now to see what the next step is...       

Pri....xx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh sweetheart - I'm so sorry.   Its is normal for you to feel like s*** now but you will feel better - I promise.  I can fully understand that horrible disappointment and on top of that you will have AF hormones too but believe me if you want that little baby soo bad you wont give up.  You are so lucky - you're only 28 and have time on your side.  it will happen -its just a matter of when. 
A friend of mine was  ttc for 2 years for no2 - she also had endo and was about to give up and go for IVF - I remember her being so down-anyway she managed to get pg naturally the following month.  
Have a rest - do something fun when you feel better and it will happen.

Take care
Claudia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Claudia - Going to try and concentrate on the move now
Im trying hard to keep my chin up...Its just hard...Im sure I'll get there !


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Ladies…I am so sorry for putting that post on and then deserting you guys for a day ! Thank you so much for your lovely messages of support, you are all just the best and I seriously do not know how I have coped without you up to now and nor does DH he says I have been a different person this cycle and he is right and it is all down to you – so thank you from the bottom of my heart !! Right down to the serious business.

Pri – my lovely I am so so sorry that   has arrived. I am absolutely gutted for you. However I want you to try and be strong and Caludia is absolutely right, it like poo now but I promise you you will be strong enough to go again and we will be here propping you up all the way !! Do what you said, so crazy, get on line and book those tickets to NYC or Vegas and go   for a while, trust me you will feel much better and it will make you chilled out for your next go. I promise I’ll be here for you so be strong !! Try and enjoy your new house and let things take your mind of stinky tx !

Libby – bless you for your lovely words and I feel like such a meany as I meant to say that I hope your Mum gets better too soon, I am so sorry ! How are things with you ?? My Mum is 75 and my Dad is 79 so I know what it is like having older parents, I worry about mine as if they were kids…in case you were wondering my Mum had me when she was 41 and I was an accident as my sisters 7 and 10 years older then me ! My Dad bless him does say that I was the nicest accident he has ever had..how sweet ! But anyway enough about me how are you doing, any news ? Lovely having you back !

Claudia – you have been such an amazing rock to everyone over the last couple of days !! And you posts have made me laugh so much ! I totally don’t think you were blaming me for early testing and I absolutely don’t think that you should torture yourself for testing early (we all do it…even the ones who say they don’t  !!) or for having a few glasses of wine, it really won’t hurt and sometimes you just have to let go and enjoy and I for one am thrilled that you did ! Now then, I don’t want to be one for false hope but I did read on the site the other day that false   are very common but false  aren’t so I am hoping with every inch of my body that you are going to be our success story ! Goodness knows you deserve it ! Let us know as soon as you do ! There is a good site called peeonastick that you can check out if it helps...it is worth it just for the laugh, it is one woman who has literally tried and tested loads of sticks and she gives you the low down on them all....hilarious  !

DC – our other hope !!! How are you doing ?? You absolutely have as much chance as anyone with unassisted and to be honest I thank my lucky starts that we don't have to take drugs as well, I think that adds to the stress ! Stay   hun, I am sure lovely things will happen for you ! Thanks for your lovely post too, you girls make me feel so emotional I can’t explain it, it just never amazes me how much strength you can take from people you have never met, I feel like I have known you all such a long time and we are only in reality talking weeks…it is  . I hope you had a lovely weekend and managed to take your mind off things for a while…and don’t worry about snapping at DH, he’ll bounce back and you can bet he’ll get it right next time he goes to the supermarket  !!

Well so far no AF for me but being the phantom tester that I am (honestly I just keep finding them at the bottom of the sock drawer...it is a bit like Mary Poppins magic Carpet bag..they just keep appearing ) I tested using a freebie I got with the LH Test pee sticks and it was another   so the   is lurking there somewhere…but bring her on I am good and ready for her this time….onwards and upwards is what I say…I think 4 should be the new 3 as far as lucky numbers go, what do you say Pri  ?? Well I had my hair done today to make me feel all shiny and new and it worked hoorah ! Off to have a nice dinner and glass of wine now girls so stay cool and let us know any lovely or not lovely news…I am sooo here for you !!

Loads of love  

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

I think I will be basted next week sometime, probably Thursday, on day nine of injections, 3rd scan on Mon.

good luck for all on the 2WW  

Pri, I hope you are okay hun XX HUGS


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kizzy !!

Great to have you back, hope you are doing OK. If you want any help on your 2WW we will be right here waiting hun so just give us a shout !! Wishing you loads of luck...stay in touch.

Lots of love

Jazzy xxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Kizzy, good luck for next week-is it your first?

Guess what ladies - I started spotting last night - I knew I would.  Bit more today too but I will still test tomorrow cos this has happened to me b4 and I just want to eliminate any doubts.  I know how our over active our minds can be when we want something so bad!

Jazzy has AF arrived yet or not?

Pri hoped your move went well.

The rest of you ladies let us know how your 2ww is going.

Speak tomorrow
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there everyone

Frist of all Pri - so so sorry sweetheart. I know exactly how you feel as I was suicidal last month. I honestly felt like I was never having a baby and was ready to give up the whole trying thing and get on with my  "other" life (whats that !!!?!). A few days later though and after a chat with the clinic its amazing how you can feel    again and ready for your next cycle. Take your time to cry - I'm sure it helps. Let us know what your next move is and keep posting - we are all here for you.

Claudia - still hoping for you - you never know what that faint line may bring - let us know when you do.

Jazzy - its such a bummer when you know its not a BFP and you are still waiting isnt it? Dont know how you stay so   but you are an inspiration to us all.

DC - hows it going on the last stetch of the 2WW - are you going quietly mad? Plan lots of things this week to fill your time - that way you may have a micro chance of not thinking bout it for about 5 minutes.

Kizzy - great to have you on board - let us know your progress in all its detail!

My news:
Mum ok but still in a lot of pain - due to have a operation to reconstruct her shoulder on Wed. Bad timing from my perspective as this week is when all the action will happen so my lovely sister is coming up from Cardiff to bring her out of hospital and give me  few days break after basting before I take over looking after her.

Had my first appt with dildocam this month on Friday. All looking ok. Right ovary seems to be giving itself a month off despite the drugs - how lazy is that - but several follies developing on left. Next scan Tus and basting likely to be Thurs / Fri


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Morning girls

Sorry I've been absent over the weekend, I missed you all again. 

Pri honey, I'm so sorry,   there's not much I can add to what the other lovely ladies have said, I agree with everything.  You should definitely get that holiday booked so you have something to looks forward to.  Don't make any tx decisions yet, you need to grieve for the last cycle before you can make any decisions, you need to cry it all out and take some time for your self before you can address it again.  Think of as many things to pamper you as possible and focus on you for a while, it'll make you stronger again.  We're all here for you always sweetie, if you need anything you only need to shout.  I hope the move went OK.

Claudia, your posts made me giggle, don't beat your self up for having a few glasses of wine, if we were doing this in the "normal" way, you wouldn't even know you were pregnant until way later and then you'd stop drinking so don't worry about it. I really can't imagine a few glasses of wine being the difference between a BFN and a BFP.  The most important thing is you had a good time and were relaxed.  I don't want to give you false hope but I know lots of people who spotted even though they had a BFP so don't give up hope yet hun, let us know how the test goes today, I've got everything crossed for you hun.   

Libby, I hope everything goes OK this week.  Isn't it just typical that so much is happening in one week.  I hope your Mum is OK and the op goes well on Wednesday.  Ahhhh the lovely dildocam what a joy, I hope it shows some nice big follies tomorrow and all goes well for basting later in the week.  

Jazzy, how are you? Any sign of AF yet?  It's horrible when you know she's on her way but just won't show up,   I hope you're feeling OK.  You're doing so well, you sound so positive I'm completely in awe.  I definitely think four is the new three, three is like so last year!!!!   I'm glad having your hair done perked you up, it always helps to be pampered.  Thank you for saying such lovely things about my tx, every time I'm feeling really negative and down I always manage to read a post from one of you ladies that gives me hope again.  You are all truly amazing!! 

Hi Kizzy, hope the scan goes OK today, let us know how you get on. 

I had a lovely weekend away with friends, I have to confess to a  few glasses of wine but I've decided not to beat my self up about it because there's nothing I can do about it now and there's no point in getting more stressed.  The boys went out for the day to play golf and my friend and I spent the whole day chatting and chilling on Saturday it was lovely, just what I needed.  We got back yesterday and I went to see Take That last night,   it was brilliant, I know I'm completely sad but I had the best time, they were completely wonderful, I went with 4 of my friends and we just danced and danced.  Now I have to come back to the real world again and grow up but it was fun while it lasted.   I think I'm feeling OK about the 2ww, I'm feeling completely normal for this time of the month which has more or less convinced me it hasn't worked,   I think my brain might be trying to protect me by preparing me for it in some way.  DH and I more or less decided we'll test next Monday before we go to the airport rather than waiting until we're on holiday and doing it on the official test date.   Monday will be 15 days after basting so it should be OK.  Maybe the reason I'm so OK about it is because I'm trying to focus on the holiday who knows?  I'm feeling more obsessive about it than last week, but I guess that's to be expected, but generally I think I'm doing OK.

Anyway I've got a manic week at work (typical before I go on holiday when all I want to do is write lists of things to pack or buy), so I'd better get on.

Much love and hugs to you all   

DC xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Guys just a quick one, not really had time to catch up as have not got my computer etc set up yet
speak soon...


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Follie update -
LHS 2 x 11 mm
RHS 1 x 12 mm

4th scan Wednesday   

Hope you are all ok XX


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay up till now I have beaten the odds sort of with this fertility treatment by having 2 and getting BFPs both times (even though I miscarried). Well the last time was the strange because AF came and I stopped taking the cyclogest and accepted that it was a BFN - until I tested a few days later and it was a BFP.  WELL if I thought that was strange this is even weirder.  Remember on Friday I tested early by 4 days and thought I may have had the faintest of lines (it got darker hours later but cant count that).  Well this morning at 3:30 after a restless night of repetitive BFP dreams and DH snoring I tested and it was as clear as anything ----BFN.  

Well thats not the weird bit.  I still was spotting today but when I got home I saw the used pee stick and had a look - nothing not even an evaporation line.  So what did I do - I used it again.  I know that you cant but I did for the hell of it.  Nothing - but was I expecting anything - no.    After dinner I went to the loo again and just happened to look at the stick - girls there was a positive line going thru it. Okay it was faint but it was in the right place and the right thickness and def. no evaporation line.  Dont worry I'm not getting excited about it cos I dont believe I am pg but I probably was and its gone/going.  Also my temp went down this morning so thats another negative sign.  However I'm okay about it because it means the DH's little fellas finally managed to go where they've never been before  which gives us a bit more hope.  The next thing is sorting out what to do about my Natural Killer cells killing the embryos.  

So I suppose I'm gonna have another restless night and test again in the morning.  What is going on?

I hope everyone else has a more straight forward and normal 2ww.


Next report tomorrow
Claudia


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

Libby goodluck with the scan today I'm sure those follies will be growing nicely.
Kizzy - same for you on Thursday
DC - what point are you at now?

Thought you might all want to know that I have concluded that ttcing makes you  .  
There is a reason the say  dont test early - there is a reason they say - not to read a test after 10 mins and there is a reason why you shouldn't  reuse a testsick let alone take any notice of it.  I read the peeonastick site and realised how desperate we can get when we want to see something. I really thought I was quite sensible but hey- I'm only human.

Well as expected the test this am was a BFN.  I'm not even going to doubt it now.  I'm just going to get ready again for next month and hope that we have a better result.  That will probably be the last one before we go back to IVF again.  So fingers crossed.

Good luck to the rest of you -we wanna see a BFP from someone.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Ladies...just a quick one, I'll catch up on the posts tomight and reply, just wanted to say that I haven't forgotten you just haven't had a chance to get on FF since Sunday so have a good day and I'll do my bestest to get on tonight !!

Lots of love and luck to those of you still trying ...more later....byeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!

Love 

Jazzy xxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there

Quick one before I go off for my scan and then I'll update later:

Claudia - such a shame for this month. I dont think you are   at all - just affected by this business like the rest of us. I have done everything with those ***** sticks including reading way after 10 mins, keeping for several days, taking them apart to look at the strip inside more closely etc etc. I'v never peed on one twice but I certainly would have if I hadnt had another one to hand.  Only the ttc sisterhood can understand this but your secret is safe with us!! Try to focus on your next cycle and allow yourself a few brave tears for this one.

Kizzy - brilliant news on your follies - look forward to more news Thurs  

DC - where are you  ? - any news sweetheart - as Claudia says, we are looking for a BFP! 

See you all later


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me, I'm working from home today and I've got lots to do  

Claudia, I'm sorry it's all been so complex hun, it's mad what we do to ourselves isn't it? I hope you're feeling OK.

Libby, hope the scan's OK.  

Kizzy good news on those follies, keep up the good work. 

Jazzy, hi hun, how's it going. 

Pri how are you feeling sweetie, I hope you're OK. 

Nothing new from me, still got sore (.)(.), but that's normal for me for at least 2 weeks before AF, nothing else to report, 6 days till testing (I've decided to test a day early  , so I'll know what's happening before I go on hols).

I'll try to log on again later, sorry it's a short one, you're all in my thoughts

Hugs  
DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Scan looking nice.  
2 folllies on lh side measuring 2.0 and 1.7 
Endometrium fine so plan is to do my hcg injction tomorrow am and get basted Thurs.......and then of course the dreaded 2ww


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been so completely rubbish over the last few days but I have been thinking of you and have really enjoyed reading the posts…I think that we are great little group and should stick together as I am loving have you around !! Was going to post last night but had a minging migraine that has only just started to go…right down to business !

Pri – How are things my lovely are you feeling any better, be great to know how you are doing. Hope the new pad is making you feel a bit happier  !

Claudia – Your posts have been amazing, I have read them and just feel rubbish for not being there when you thought you were going  Bless you we are certainly a crazy bunch of girls, loving the fact you used a stick twice…you go girl!! However on a serious note and I am truly sorry you got a  I take it that the   has arrived with avengence ? 

DC – glad to see you are hanging in there hun but sorry to hear you are having such a c*ap week. Keep forgetting to say to you about Take That...funny but it sounds like you had a great time ! Where are you going on your hols sorry if you have said before ! You certainly can’t leave us without letting us know the result that would kill me !! Don’t you be making us guessing now !!! Glad you had a fab weekend and relaxed too !

Libby – great news about your follies…keep thinking  *** thoughts hun…we are all here for you ! Any news on your poor Mum  ?

Kizzy – loving your follie news too that is great !! Wishing both you, Libby and DC all the very best…c’mon…DO IT FOR THE GIRLS      !!!

Well obviously A/F arrived for me on Sunday (sorry I forgot to say) and it was short and sweet one as had more or less stopped by last night, most unusual ! Anyway work is still mad but totally looking forward to New York now. Not sure if I mentioned this before but my 19 year old cousin lived with us for 6 weeks just before Christmas (also during our first IUI..not good planning  !) as she was training to become Virgin Cabin crew and we live about 8 miles from Gatwick where she had to train. Anyway she is going to see if she can work our flight out to NYC so that should be cool seeing her strut her stuff (OH PLEASE LET THERE BE A FREE UPGRADE…I am sooo shallow  !).

I bought Zeta West’s book about fertility on Monday and have started reading through that. I think that if DH and I are not lucky with the next 3 goes of IUI then we may try the whole detox thing first and TTC naturally before we give IVF a go. I am really a big fat chicken and IVF makes me feel nervous, I think it is the drugs aspect that scares me…what do you guys think ? Claudia, any thoughts seeing as you have been there  ?

Anyway ladies enough madness from me…it is The Apprentice tonight and maybe glass of wine …can’t really imagine me on the whole 3 month detox thing can you ?

Love and luck to those still trying, you are all in my thoughts and I don’t mean to be a sentimental old bag but I am truly glad I found you guys…you ROCK  !!

Love 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

follie update!!!

LHS 1x 16mm, 1 x 17mm and 1 x 20mm  ( really pleased with them!!!)

RHS 1x 8mm ( think its shrunk...but thank the lord!!! or would have been abandoned!!!)

Lining 13mm

So basting tommorrow 1pm!!!


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

A big   to you all...

Sorry Ive not been on for a while but I havent got internet at the new place yet and have had leave from the office....

Well I went back to the hospital on Monday for them to say, we dont know why it didnt work, it should have done, everything was fine, but there is only a 10% chance.          And that we should have one more go before deciding what are next option will be... 
So I have this month to chill (or at least try to chill) and then go my third and final IUI next month...

Claudia - Sounds like you've been having a rough ride, sorry hun about the BFN - We may both be cycling agian next motnh, will be my last one too before we move on to IVF - I hope neither of us have to and get the BFP we deserve - 3rd time lucky !!            

Jazzy - So sorry  arrive honey - you are really amazing tho - still full of laughs, its good to stay   .... When are you going to NY ?  Will you be trying again next month as well ?

Libby - How are you hun, how did it go today - Make sure you get plenty of rest and   on your  

Kizzy - hi hun... for your basting - looks like you and Libby could be testing around the same time...

Pri...xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Claudia and Pri - so sorry about this month - its really is crap isnt it and nothing makes it better apart from time and a good cry, neither of which is very comforting at the time. Who knows though - lots of people get lucky on their "rest" month - assuming you mean a rest from IUI rather than DH  . Keep us posted with your plans

DC - where are you sweetie - we are dying for news!

Kizzy -hope all went well today - we will truly share the ups and downs of the 2WW having not nly the same day but the same time for our basting.

Mine was fine today - DH's sperm were fabulous like last month which is very encouraging. I was tired and crampy afterwards, and strangely felt melancholy which wasnt at all what happened last month. I came home and had a sleep and now feel more positive. I guess its just entering the dreaded 2WW that I hate. Anyway - lots of brazil nuts in the cupboard and I have booked a head and shoulder massage to try to help me relax next week so will be definitely on the nuturing train. 

Jazzy - give us some more detail about NY - what will you be doing / seeing while you are there and will the timing be right for a NY baby?

Also thanks for the kind messages about my Mum. She finally had her operation yesterday so she is on the mend.


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi gals,
Libby and Kizzy hope you are feeling nice and relaxed after your basting.  Take it easy next few days and I hope the next 2 weeks dont go as slowly as mine did.  
Pri - how was your move?
DC how are you?
Jazzy - glad you are feeling better and you lucky thing - holidays are always the best for taking your mind off things.  I love going away but have to put that on hold this year to concentrate on this business called baby making.  Its killing me tho - gotto stop watching a Place in the Sun.  

Anyway Af finally caught up with me yesterday - cyclogest delayed it a bit ( I was tempted to carry on taking it so I could time my cycle so O would fall at the weekend but I think that that I've been messing with things enough lately and that would prove that I really am a control freak like DH say!)
AF is a bit heavier and more painful than usual - I normally sail thru it, but I guess its the cyclogest again.  But I cant wait to have another go next month - funny thing this ttcing, we're always waiting 2 weeks for something.  2weeks before O, then 2 weeks before testing.  I cant wait for when we change to waiting 9months!!!! 
I'm happy to say though that I am now on day 2 of my cycle and my scan is booked for Friday 5th May which means basting should happen 9th May.

Jazzy,  IVF is not that bad.  Its worse mentally more than physically. If you are lucky the drugs wont even affect you. I've never had any side effects except for bloating ( but hey I suffer with IBS so am used to it)  Last year when we had our first go it went very well, I even enjoyed taking the injections. I felt like I was actually doing something to acheive pregnancy. The worst part was attending the hospital appts but if you have a good clinic it shouldn't be a problem. Egg collection was fine and again its the anxiety thats worse.  How many eggs will they get? How many will fertilize?  How many will survive? etc etc.  After egg transfer its exactly the same as any 2ww.
If you want more details Jazzy, just let me know, I could go on forever about the subject.


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Before I go to bed I just remembered something.  You know this pineapple and nuts thing for implantation, well I read that we shouldn't have fresh pineapple aas iin the fruiy cut up, because it contains an enzyme which can cause uterine contractions.  The fresh juice you get in the shops is fine apparently as the enzyme is removed in processing.  I think i found this info on a post on this site and thought it was best to mention it.

nite
Claudia


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days, I'm completely snowed under at work and I've spend my nights filling in my application form for  a promotion at work which has to be in today so it's all be a bit crazy.   I've been reading your posts and keeping up to date though.

Kizzy & Libby, lots of luck on your 2ww.    Libby I'm glad basting went well and you felt better after your sleep.  I'm glad your Mum is doing OK.  

Kizzy how did your basting go hun?

Claudia, I hope AF has eased off, the nasty witch!!!   Lots and lots of luck for this cycle hun.    Depending on how things go with this one I may be cycling with you again, and if that doesn't work out it's onto IVF for me so I'll definitely be taking you up on your offer of information.  It's good to hear from someone who makes it sound less scary. 

Pri, how are you feeling hun?  Hows the new pad? If you're having a month off anyway try to do lots of things you wouldn't normally do while txing, have some wine lots of nights out plenty of pampering then you'll be ready to go into your next cycle hopefully. 

Jazzy, I hope the migraines all gone now.  I agree we are a good little group and should stick together, you girls have been an absolute godsend on my first (and hopefully last) 2ww.  I don't think I have said where I'm going on my hols before don't worry you're not loosing your mind, I'm going to Gran Canaria for a week (4* all inclusive I can't wait!!).  Your AF sounds like mine are every month, I rarely bleed (sorry TMI) for more than a day. I'm convinced that should give some clues to my IF but no-one in the medical world agrees with me.   When are you off to NY, I'm so jealous I've always wanted to go there, maybe one day!!  Good luck with the detox (you're a better woman than me!!)  

Well not long to go for me now, I'm going between feeling really positive then being completely convinced it hasn't worked but I guess that's normal.  I had a dream last night that I did a test and it was positive, I woke up this morning thinking it was true so it shook me quite a but when I realised it wasn't.   I feel exactly the same as I normally feel at this point, I keep trying to convince my self that my sore (.)(.) feel a different type of sore to normal but really I know that they're just the same as ever.  I guess the only good thing is that if I get a BFN I get to jump in the car, go to the airport and get on my merry way to the sunshine and a free bar!!!   If only every BFN could end in the same way.

I'll do my test on Monday morning (well in the middle of the night) before I go to the airport and quickly log on and let you girls know.  

I might not get to log on much over the weekend so if not I hope you all have a lovely weekend.  Oodles of luck to the 2wwers   and oodles of love and hugs  to those having a break or starting the next tx.

Whatever the outcome I just want to thank you all for being so wonderful and helping me through this last 2 weeks. 

Much love and hugs
 
DC xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck DC!!!

You can read all about my basting on cycle buddies thread!!  

Wishing for a lovely bfp for you!!


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie, I’m in the middle of packing and not getting very far. 

Just wanted to let you know it’s a BFN for me this time I’m afraid, AF arrived this morning with a vengeance.   I’ve been feeling really low all day but my Mum took out for some retail therapy which helped and I’m sure the sunshine and unlimited food and drink  will perk me up  .

Good luck to the those on the  , I'll look forward to some lovely BFP news when I get back.  

Love to you all

Hugs and babydust   

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello My Lovely Keep Me Sane Buddies ! 

How are we all doing ?

Firstly DC – I am so so sorry that things haven’t worked out this cycle , I was really gunning for you and it would have been so great to have at least one positive  out of our little gang…got think a name up for us so we start threads with it and find each other easily as I really don’t want to loose track of you guys…you are my little FF Family !! You are being totally amazing and treating it in the right way by thinking about the amazing time you are going to have on holiday  ! I’ll be jealously thinking of you sunning yourself  and lazing around drinking and reading books you lucky thing ! Stay positive hun and maybe we can catch up with you when you get back and be here for you through whatever you plan next ! Big hugs to you  

Libby and Kizzy as you are now our resident 2WW how are you both doing….Kizzykat have you been sneaking off and finding new friends on a new thread …not deserting us are you  and Libby don’t think that I haven’t spotted you there too . There be no getting new FF best friends now 

Seriously though guys hope you are doing OK, I am thinking about you loads and sending you lots of love and  

Claudia hope you’re A/F isn’t too bad and you are so right about our lives being divided into 2 week waits for something…your post made me smile  ! Thanks for your offer of advice for IVF and for your very comforting words, I might well take you up on that as I don’t want to dismiss IVF without thinking it all through and weighing it all up. I am sure it is not as bad as I think and that I am just being a big girls blouse about it  !

Pri my lovely where are you girl We are missing you . Hope that you are OK. We can cycle buddy again next month if you like as you are great company. Hope you are doing OK and doing lots of nice things to cheer yourself up !

No IUI for me this month I am going to wait until next month for go number 4. We go to NYC on 20th May so will give things a go naturally  this month and will know if there have been any miracles before we fly ! Shame really as if I’d conceived naturally in the Big Apple I could have done like Posh and Becks and called it Bronx Robins or New Jersey Robins or if was as a result of the mile high club then it could be Virgin Robins   This will be our 4th time to NYC but it still feels just as exciting, it is DH’s birthday at the end of May so I may splash out and do the helicopter flight that takes you around Liberty. Apart from that it is going to be cool bars, great food museums, galleries and shop shop shop shop ! Detox can sooooo wait until we get back…don’t think that I am virtuous DC, I bet I never do it, although I have cut out coffee..maybe the red wine  will be next but no need to rush things that is what I always say  ! I have felt like Bridget Jones for most of this week. Day 1 = no coffee, 3 cups of tea, two chocolate bars and a cream cake, Day 2 = still no coffee but feeling deprived and have horrid headache so nurse it with a packet of cheese straws for M&S…you get the picture. Actually it is a bit weird what Zeta West says about coffee that it makes you not want to drink it..and as for diet drinks and artificial sweetener well my goodness you’d be better off drinking garden fertilizer ! Anway ladies enough ranting from me. Have a good few days and DC if you do read this before going on hols go wild chickpea and have a great time !

Loads of love to you all !

Jazzy xxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Jazzy

Not deserted you love!!   There's a few of us on 2WW from the IUI girls thread we usually post on so we thought it'd be easier to start a cycle buddies one since we are just days apart in our cycles!!

Glad to see you are having fun b4 next cycle, if mine doesnt work this time ( please please please      ) I am gonna have 2 months off, cos the drugs dont agree with me at all, and I've been on them constantly in one form or another for a month now  

So I will have a good break if its  -ve this time.

Only on day 5 so dunno what to think yet!!!

Have fun in NYC!!!    

Bye girls XX take care XX


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Had a weekend off the boards to try and convince myself it would be easier not to think about it that way - WHAT a joke!!!!! However, I havent yet bought a stick test so thats a positive and amazing self control vs other months - none at the bottom of my sock drawer either Jazzy  

So far a few aches and pains and a general feeling that I have no idea one way or another which way this month will go. I so hope for a BFP but after lst month I am inevitably less   . Trying to be good on the whole helathy living thing but Jazzy , like you it doesnt always work out. Went to cinema last noght - good to take mind off things for a couple of hours - bad in terms of Ben and Jerrrys ice cream sundae..... 

Pri and Claudia - how are you doing?

DC - very very sad for you for this month - take your time to grieve and join us for another try when you get back honey.

Jazzy - soooooo jealous about your trip - keep giving us the planning details - then we can pretend we are going ourselves!!


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi, bit late to reply, but never mind!  Having first scan on 15/5 then I start injections.  First medicated IUI (had 2 go's at Clomid before but no joy).  Hope yours is going ok.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Im still here - back in the office today so have access to a PC again...
We've moved around the building and now instead of having 8 people in my office there are around 30 
Its awful...Everyone's so quiet and miserable...     Wanna go back to my old area - Everyone is Sales and Marketing were a laugh.. So I've now moved home and office and need to pack again for   - Going to cancun on Tuesday for a week.... 
Wont be around tomorrow or Friday either as Im up in London on a course...(I know you're all interested and are going to miss me)    

DC - So sorry hun, its really horrible isnt it - Sending u lots of    
Hope you enjoy your holiday... We're going on an all inclusive too - could be dangerous 

Jazzy my girl - How you doing ?  So you'll be making the most of NY huh with lots of   
Hopefully you wont need to have another tx, if all goes well naturally - at least you'll be a bit more relaxed while you are away 

Libby and Kizzy -   on the  
       

Claudia - How are you hun... on Friday...I cant believe you're AF has only just arrived, am I getting confused or were we cycling together on the last one ?  Does that mean you dont have to have a break and are able to have another tx straight way ?

Pri...xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi all

Lyndy - good to hear from you - hope everything goes well for your scan. Injectibls are much less scary than they sound and not painful so you'll be fine and we'll be here for you.

Pri - Cancun - wonderful  have a lovely relaxing time and forget about ttc until next cycle.

My news - trying not to get too excited but my acupuncturist gave me loads of positive signals this morning. They can tell pregnancy from your pulses way before a stick test and although I asked him not to tell me, he was clearly not feeling things were negative this a.m. I'm thrilled because I havent felt very positive about this cycle and even if this turns out not to be true it will at least make the second week of my 2ww easier to bear!! Keep praying and sending that baby dust!


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I am soooo sooo sorry I have been completely rubbish and not been on FF for almost a week !! Had a bit of a nightmare week at work but now the weekend is here I have had a chance to sit down and catch up and see how you are all doing !

Pri – helllooooo lovely, glad to see you back . Sorry to hear that your office move has been a bit rubbish but how is the new house going ? Cancun  you lucky thing !!! See you got the travel bug and thought that the break would do you good ! Cancun is great, I went many moons ago (flippin ‘eck it was almost 10 years !) and had a great time so I have no doubt that you will love it too !

DC- let us know when you are back and how your hols were…bet there was no detoxing there    !!!!!!!!!!!

Libby – I got so excited when I read your post about the acupuncturist!! Stay positive hun and I for one and going to be hoping with all my heart that it is a     outcome for you ! Sending you loads of love and baby dust…come on….do for the girls  !!

Claudia – where are you hun, how is it going  ?

Kizzy – Thanks so much for your post  , I was only pulling your leg about going off and getting new FF’s !! It made me laugh when I read it. I think you are right though and you absolutely need to speak to people going through the same thing at the same time…it helps the   !! Always here for you though hun !! Any news how are things going ?

Lyndy – A very big welcome to you. The girls on this thread are absolutely fab and amazingly loving and supportive so you are in the right place. How is tx going, any news  ?

Well things this end are fine, having been lapping up Zita Wests book and so far have cut right back on caffine ( I will get rid of it totally..honest !) but the old alcohol reduction (goodness I make myself sound like a drunk  !) starts after NYC baby !!! Can’t believe we will be on our way to Heathrow in two weeks time to catch our flight, really hoping my lovely cousin is going to be able to work as crew on the flight too as I will wet myself seeing her being all serious…she is only 19 bless her ! We got Sky plus last Sunday so I have seen the remote control about as much as I have seen my DH in the last week….nothing but football whenever there is a spare moment. He is a Palace fan (don’t tell anyone else !) and they are playing at the moment and all I can hear is “Nooooooooo” and “Referee!” coming from the lounge. Honestly boys eh …who’d have ‘em  !

Be lovely to hear from you all soon and see how you are doing . I am offski now but I promise I’ll try and be a better FF this week…work and stupid people allowing !

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

One week til testing and I honestly cant say which way it will go...but I cant imagine seeing 2 lines on the pee stick!! Have dreamt about it 3 times this week tho!!

I have no symptoms at all apart from a few mild on/off cramps, thats it!!  Oh apart from being bored and restless!! And dying to go out and party!!   Planning a big night out just for me if I'm not next Sat!! So will be okay either way, prob have a glass of champagne even if I am!!

So not much to report just hanging in there and hoping for  

Hope you are all fine!!


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Ladies, I'm back.  Haven't been able to use the PC this week because we had this stupid idea that we would lay laminate in a bedroom by ourselves and that it would only take a day. Well we've been sleeping on the sofa all week and going to bed after midnight.  Not the best preparation for next IUI.

DC just wanted to say sorry and lets hope your holiday is a good one and that it relaxes your body and mind.  I went away both times last year after my miscarriages and it did me the world of good.  You need to have something to look forward to when things get tough.

Jazzy and Pri - What is this - everyones going away on hols - I'm sooo jealous.  Have a great time when you go. 

Kizzy and Libby- I've got my fingers crossed for both of you.  I didn't realise that acupuncturists could detect pregnancy - I don't know how you resisted not asking.  Is it a local acupuncturist?  We used to go to one in Hertford who was very good- I think he helped my DH with his little problem of poor quality sperm. I had a few goes as well just for relaxation.

Just wanted to update you guys.  Had my scan on Friday (day 10) and we were expecting the IUI to be done Tuesday morning as I usually have a surge day 13.  Well we were supposed to   on Friday for the last time before IUI but I came home late after a pub night with work pals and I was too tired so we did it Saturday morning.  Anyway when I did my ovulation test it came up positive. I was upset cos that meant we would have to go in today and I wasn't sure if DH would have enough   for the morning.  

Well we went in this morning and he did his sample and we were pleasantly surprised. He had 60mil and 95% motility, 35% normal forms and good forward progression - that is really good for him especially after just one day!
So anyway it was all done this morning and I'm now trying to relax and have a day off!
Here we go again, day 1 of my 2ww  - wish me luck!
Claudia


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck Claudia!!

Come join our 2WW thread if you like, its cycle buddies april/may part 2

When do you test!?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way ladies, merging the two cycling threads together as I see some of you post on both anyway, good luck x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57034.0.html


----------

